# Fiddler crabs



## coffeejunkee09 (Jan 29, 2006)

will a fiddler crab harm my mudskipper or guppies? 
he would be in a half land/ half water brackish aquarium with two guppies and an Indan mudskipper.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I have never kept an indian mudskipper but my guess would be no. Mud skippers can easly get away from a crab. Just make sure you watch them closely for the first week you get em.


----------

